#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > The FaaDoOEngineers REQUEST Section >  >  Mechatronics for 6th sem mech BE Indian Author free pdf download

## Harish Murthy

Hi friends, I want indian author book for mechatronics for 6th sem mech BE VTU
Thanks in advance.





  Similar Threads: I need a book of Airport Engn By Indian author Rangwala Please Engineering mathematics by indian author ebook of Surveying by any Indian Author ebook of Surveying by any Indian Author Need eBook for Operation Research by any Indian author

----------


## akhilsr

............even i too want a textbook

----------


## Kanika chauhan

Hey i m uploading the introduction of Mechatronics. may be this will help u. 

The word, mechatronics is composed of mecha from mechanics and tronics from electronics. In other words, technologies and developed products will be incorporating electronics more and more into mechanisms, intimately and organically, and making it impossible to tell where one ends and the other begins.

----------


## jjenish

thanks...for give the pdf of mechatronics...

----------

